# finally! Soul Intent (sequel to Soul Identity) now available for 99 cents



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

hello kindleboards members:

i'm so proud to announce the arrival of Soul Intent... for all of you who have been waiting, it's now available on the kindle.

it took 25 months to get this one out... i can't wait for you all to read it and tell me what you think 



here's the blurb from the back cover:

*A VILLAIN'S REQUEST*
In 1946, soon-to-be-executed Nazi General Hermann Goering asks young Soul Identity overseer Archibald Morgan to take his looted gold and deposit it in a soul line collection, there to await his soul's rebirth.

*A GRIM RESISTANCE*
Flora, a seventeen-year-old Gypsy girl whose father died in the Dachau concentration camp, is sure that Goering stole the gold. She struggles to persuade Morgan to reject the Nazi's deposit, but Morgan prevails.

*A MYSTERIOUS THEFT*
Sixty-four years have passed. A repentant Morgan opens Goering's collection and discovers the gold is gone. In its place lies a cryptic journal. Morgan asks security expert Scott Waverly to find the thief and recover the gold.

*A THRILLING ADVENTURE*
Scott must race through Europe to uncover the elusive secrets of what really happened in Nuremberg&#8230; secrets that threaten to reopen old wounds, settle old scores, and lead to the gold's-and his own soul's-recovery.

(paperback to follow on 9/9/9...)

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Let me be the first, Dennis.  I'm firing up whispernet now.  

Congratulations.  

Gertie


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Just one-clicked my copy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Me too!  Thanks Dennis.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got my copy thanks .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool! Headed to get mine too...  Thanks, Dennis!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Very cool. Just purchased my copy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much, Dennis!  Just picked up my copy and look forward to reading it!!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

waking up and seeing this kind of response on the boards: you wonderful readers just made my morning -- thank you all so very much!

dennis


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just downloaded - looking forward to reading both books.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I picked it up, too.  I really enjoyed Soul Identity!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Soul Identity was quite good.  Thanks, for the sequel.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Just downloaded mine!


----------



## beejay3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Going over to download mine too!  Really enjoyed Soul Identity....can't wait to start on Soul Intent.
Thanks!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep.  Add me to the list.  Congrats.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay!! Couldn't wait for this one!  One-clickity clicked, don't even need to sample, i am sure I will love it!!

Rachel


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Y'all have been busy clicking: 134 of you bought Soul Intent so far this weekend, moving it to #235 in the bestsellers. Thank you!

Incidentally, today (16 August 2009) is the day "Soul Identity" starts - it's the day Scott Waverly tries to get a gun through BWI, and the day he takes the pictures of the bluefish's eyes. If you want to read along in real-time, this is the day to start.

Back when I started Soul Identity, I was a third of the way through a 2 year contract in Hyderabad, India. It was New Years Day, and I was sweltering in the heat. I picked 8/16/2009 because it was almost 4 years out. I can't believe the day has finally come!

Soul Intent is set in both 1946 and October 2010.

Have a great day, and happy reading. I'm about to begin "The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie" on my Kindle - my wife has been raving about it.

Dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Am I the first to finish it?  I read it on the train coming home today.  Excellent job, Dennis.  For those of you who have already read Soul Identity, this one is even better.  

I'm not giving away a thing.  It's too good to spoil.  

Have fun reading everyone, I did.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow! Better than Soul Identity? 
I loved the first one. I picked up my copy and can't wait to read it!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Am I the first to finish it? I read it on the train coming home today. Excellent job, Dennis. For those of you who have already read Soul Identity, this one is even better.
> 
> I'm not giving away a thing. It's too good to spoil.
> 
> Have fun reading everyone, I did.


wow, i really needed this, gertie! i've been moping this evening after 2 lousy reviews posted today on amazon for "soul identity", and seeing your message has really picked up my spirits. thanks!

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> wow, i really needed this, gertie! i've been moping this evening after 2 lousy reviews posted today on amazon for "soul identity", and seeing your message has really picked up my spirits. thanks!
> 
> dennis


It'll be a couple of days before I can get to Amazon to review Soul Intent. Just back from vacation, and much to do.

And I'll wait until a few more people have read it to talk about why I liked it. For now, you knocked me for a loop with the storyline right from the beginning. What a moral dilemma. Will "vision" or "passion" win in the end.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't read the first one yet (I have quite a backlog, like most Kindlers), but bought the second one based on its reception here.  Looking forward to blasting through both in the coming months.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I started it last night, but didn't get to read at lunch and don't know how much I'll get to read tonight. But really like it so far (maybe 1/3 of the way through?).


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It'll be a couple of days before I can get to Amazon to review Soul Intent. Just back from vacation, and much to do.
> 
> And I'll wait until a few more people have read it to talk about why I liked it. For now, you knocked me for a loop with the storyline right from the beginning. What a moral dilemma. Will "vision" or "passion" win in the end.


ok, gertie, i can't wait to hear which one you thought *did* win in the end


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Weeeeee!!! I snatched that puppy right up.    Ya know, we really need an excited cartwheel smiley on here for times like this. LOL

Not only am I thrilled about "Soul Intent" I am also completely stoked that yet another author of one of my favorite Kindle books is right here on this board. (insert cartwheel smiley here)

Hiya Dennis, nice to "meet" you. I want you to know how much I loved "Soul Identity." I loved the concept behind it and dare I say it wasn't hard for me to imagine a group like that existing in today's world. Good stuff!!

So far "Soul Identity" is in my top five Kindle books that I've read since getting the Kindle back in May. I have high hopes for "Soul Intent."   I will be sure to let you know my thoughts after I read it.  

Thanks for he info and I hope your sales skyrocket!!!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I purchased it too Dennis.  You know I really liked Soul Identity!!!
jp


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I purchased it too Dennis. You know I really liked Soul Identity!!!
> jp


i sure do, jp - thanks for your support!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Weeeeee!!! I snatched that puppy right up.  Ya know, we really need an excited cartwheel smiley on here for times like this. LOL
> 
> Not only am I thrilled about "Soul Intent" I am also completely stoked that yet another author of one of my favorite Kindle books is right here on this board. (insert cartwheel smiley here)
> 
> ...


evpseeker: i can't even begin to tell you how good your comments make me feel. thank you, and i'm thrilled that i'm one of your favorites, and i hope that soul intent will exceed your expectations.

writing is kinda funny: on one hand, we have to be sensitive enough to capture the story, but we also must be thick-skinned enough to deal with editing out our babies and surviving critical reviews. compliments like yours make the job easy 

dennis


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

You are most welcome and thank you for the hours of entertainment with Soul Identity. I hope to start reading Soul Intent tomorrow night or Thur. Looking forward to it.  

I will have to PM you my method of dealing with criticism. If I posted it here I'd probably get in a bit of trouble I'm sure.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just to show you the importance I place on Soul Intent, I'm saving it for my trip to Germany (3 Weeks and counting, YEH).  I figure I may be able to read it in one day and a 8 hour plane ride..  The hard part is waiting the 3 weeks... :-(
jp


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Just to show you the importance I place on Soul Intent, I'm saving it for my trip to Germany (3 Weeks and counting, YEH). I figure I may be able to read it in one day and a 8 hour plane ride.. The hard part is waiting the 3 weeks... :-(
> jp


Reading Soul Intent on the way to Germany? How appropriate. You'll know what I mean in three weeks.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

jp: i'm honored at the importance you've placed on it. and reading it while you're in germany will add a new dimension for you.

all: any feedback on the book? i can't wait to hear what worked (and what didn't)...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> all: any feedback on the book? i can't wait to hear what worked (and what didn't)...


Just an observation about an argument that should have occurred to Archie. At least it occurred to me.



Spoiler



Okay, you used Goering as an example of the worst that Soul Identity could work with. Right away, it makes everyone say, how could they do that. Archie says it's just business. Flora wants to return the gold, but also doesn't want the gold and the papers to fall into the hands of any future soul carrier. Goering thinks he'll come back to statues of himself all over Berlin.

They could all be wrong. Souls evolve; sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. Goering's plan could backfire in a way he never thought of in his egomania. The next soul carrier could read his papers and be absolutely horrified at whose soul he was carrying. He might make the decision to destroy the papers and use the gold in a way that Flora would approve. If the next carrier were a neo-nazi already, that would be dangerous, but I don't think possession of Goering's collection would turn the next carrier into a neo-nazi.

Also, I kind of thought that Lester, the reporter, was going to turn out to be Goering's soul carrier. It would have been nice for him to find out he did have a soul collection in any case (not necessarily Goering), and make him a true believer.

I very much liked the fact that Ned Callaghan was involved with Flora and the gold and that the ratter was Flora's grandfather. And I'm very glad that Flora didn't kill him, but tried to save him.



I've rambled enough.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

wow, gertie, thanks for your comments.

here's a quick respsone from what i thought. and since i have no clue how you blacked that out, i'll be a bit circumspect...

1) i like your argument. unfortunately, i think archie didn't understand that argument back when he was in his twenties: he didn't figure out anything important about the value of the soul until the end of soul identity. until then, it was all about business and following the rules.

did that make sense?

2) thanks for the appreciation on the coincidences... i was scared that there was just too many of them and that readers would call me on it (they still may, but i'm glad to have your vote of delight).

3) i also like that she didn't *need* to kill him.

thanks for the feedback: i really appreciate it!

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> wow, gertie, thanks for your comments.
> 
> here's a quick respsone from what i thought. and since i have no clue how you blacked that out, i'll be a bit circumspect...


See the icon above that says SP? Just click on that and type in between the tags.



> 1) i like your argument. unfortunately, i think archie didn't understand that argument back when he was in his twenties: he didn't figure out anything important about the value of the soul until the end of soul identity. until then, it was all about business and following the rules.





Spoiler



Yes, I can see that. Archie was totally focused on his vision, and even if Flora had thought of it, she wouldn't have let it deter her from her goal. Baba, however, should have been the one to think of it. But she, too, had her focus, and that was to get Flora safely to America.





> did that make sense?


Yes, it did.



> 2) thanks for the appreciation on the coincidences... i was scared that there was just too many of them and that readers would call me on it (they still may, but i'm glad to have your vote of delight).


Coincidences can be overdone, but the Ned/Scott connection was really cool.



> 3) i also like that she didn't *need* to kill him.





Spoiler



And considering she tried to save him, I don't think she would have. She might have killed Dieter, though.





> thanks for the feedback: i really appreciate it!
> 
> dennis


No prob. Thanks for an entertaining read. I know I owe you a review, and I'll get to it this weekend.

Have you put Soul Intent up on Todd's tagging site?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

one clicked and in my read on vacation group of books


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

When a good book that I really want to read comes out I have to get it immediately and start reading it immediately. Even if I'm currently reading another book. Loved the first one, just dl intent and started reading it this afternoon. Which means I'll probably finish it sometime tomorrow early afternoon!..then back to what I was currently reading


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

merlin7676 said:


> When a good book that I really want to read comes out I have to get it immediately and start reading it immediately. Even if I'm currently reading another book. Loved the first one, just dl intent and started reading it this afternoon. Which means I'll probably finish it sometime tomorrow early afternoon!..then back to what I was currently reading


thanks, merlin: i'm honored, yet just a tiny bit sorry for the book that you set aside. i hope you enjoyed it, and i'd love to hear what worked for you (and what didn't).

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just posted the following 5 star review on Amazon. It won't post for a day or two, so I copied it here.



> I have been looking forward to this sequel since I read Soul Identity and the author did not disappoint.
> 
> We meet the original characters again, but see some of them in a different perspective. The moral dilemma posed by Hermann Goering wanting to join Soul Identity is at the heart of this novel. Both Archie and Madame Flora are involved in the original transaction, and the events of 1946 shaped their lives and haunt them to the present day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

One clicked without the sample.  Enjoyed the first, looking forward to this one.  Thanks!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I just posted the following 5 star review on Amazon. It won't post for a day or two, so I copied it here.


gertie: thank you so much for the great review--i can't wait until it shows up on amazon!

i love your answer: passion winning in the end. i'm sure archie and val would agree. scott may not be quite there yet - he needs a few more books to figure it all out 

thanks again. if you would be so kind, please write me at [email protected] with your address. i would love to send you a signed copy...

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> gertie: thank you so much for the great review--i can't wait until it shows up on amazon!
> 
> i love your answer: passion winning in the end. i'm sure archie and val would agree. scott may not be quite there yet - he needs a few more books to figure it all out
> 
> ...


That's very nice of you, Dennis. Thanks. And I will be looking forward to Scott figuring it out. Just don't take another 25 months between books, although it was worth the wait.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Oooooo, Gertie, I hope you know how hard it was for me to NOT read your blacked out posts. LOL  I didn't let my curiousity get the best of me this time.  

I'm only a few chapters in but so far I'm loving it. I'd forgotten just how much I loved Madame Flora and her sass as well as little uptight Archie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

evpseeker said:


> Oooooo, Gertie, I hope you know how hard it was for me to NOT read your blacked out posts. LOL I didn't let my curiousity get the best of me this time.


You're much stronger than I am.



> I'm only a few chapters in but so far I'm loving it. I'd forgotten just how much I loved Madame Flora and her sass as well as little uptight Archie.


It's a pretty fast read. Flora is quite a strong character in this one.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

gertie: your review posted to amazon - thanks again!

and thanks to everybody who's downloaded "soul intent" (400 of you so far). i appreciate the support, and i hope you're appreciating the book.

dennis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought to purchase this today but there are two versions at Amazon.  Two different ASIN's; one has a picture (dated Aug 13) and one doesn't (dated Aug 16), files are slightly different sizes - the one without the picture is larger by 1 KB.  Each seems to have the same 4 reviews attached to it.

So:  the question is. . . does it matter which I purchase?  For instance, does the second maybe correct typos or something?  It does seem they reference each other as another edition.  Both are priced the same.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thought to purchase this today but there are two versions at Amazon. Two different ASIN's; one has a picture (dated Aug 13) and one doesn't (dated Aug 16), files are slightly different sizes - the one without the picture is larger by 1 KB. Each seems to have the same 4 reviews attached to it.
> 
> So: the question is. . . does it matter which I purchase? For instance, does the second maybe correct typos or something? It does seem they reference each other as another edition. Both are priced the same.


hi ann:

it doesn't matter which one you purchase -- the one without the picture got here through mobipocket.com, and the one with the picture comes through dtp.amazon.com. the reason they files are different: mobipocket requires drm turned on, and dtp wants it off (they apply their own). they were built off the same base files, and so they contain the same typos (of which i hope there are very, very few -- but one alert reader has already spotted one).

if it were me buying, i'd get the one with the picture 

dennis


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thought to purchase this today but there are two versions at Amazon. Two different ASIN's; one has a picture (dated Aug 13) and one doesn't (dated Aug 16), files are slightly different sizes - the one without the picture is larger by 1 KB. Each seems to have the same 4 reviews attached to it.
> 
> So: the question is. . . does it matter which I purchase? For instance, does the second maybe correct typos or something? It does seem they reference each other as another edition. Both are priced the same.


I bought the one with the book cover and the formatting was fine.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Dennis,

I have read both of your books over the last 4 days.  You have a real knack for holding the reader's attention and keeping the story moving.  After reading the reviews I was hesitant to jump into Identity as I don't usually read books with this quasi-paranormal type of subject matter, but boy am I glad I started reading.  Keep up the good work and as Gertie said, don't keep us waiting so long for the next installment.

Paul

Paul


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Dennis!  That explains it. . . .off to click. . . . .


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I downloaded _Soul Identity_ a few months ago, but didn't get around to starting it until I read the great reviews on this thread. Once I started, though, I was hooked! Finished reading it last night, and immediately one-clicked _Soul Intent_. (The copy with the picture. ) Keep writing!

N


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I finished the book last night. I was determined I was NOT going to go to sleep until I had finished it. By the time I finished it I probably looked like Don Knotts.  

My thoughts about the book:

It is a stellar read and you now have a fan for life. My emotions and thoughts were zipping and zinging all around with each 'next page' click. As a matter of fact my thoughts are still running wild in my head this morning. So much so I can't seem to convey coherent thoughts as I'm typing this.    Was it the book or the fact that I stayed up until about 4 AM to finish it or a little of both? Who knows? LOL

I will come back to this post when my mind isn't so muddled but for now I just wanted to say I flippin' LOVED this book and everyone that reads this thread needs to get on over to Amazon and buy it NOW!!!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the update because it got me to put Soul Identity on the top of my reading list and I read them both this week!  LOVED Soul Identity and Soul Intent was awesome too!  What a great series and I hope you make more!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> I finished the book last night. I was determined I was NOT going to go to sleep until I had finished it. By the time I finished it I probably looked like Don Knotts.
> 
> My thoughts about the book:
> 
> ...


evpseeker:

bad news: you owe me a new hat - i read your post and now that old thing fits just a bit too snug 

i am thrilled that Soul Intent touched you so deeply. i can't wait to read the rest of your thoughts...

dennis

btw: kindleboards: you guys rock! it's so nice to find such a great group of dedicated readers/writers! i've been lurking on some other threads, and i've fallen in love with this site.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

A new hat eh? What kind would you like? You strike me as a Fez sorta guy.  Perhaps an animal print with a sparkly,shiny tassle? 

Before I order it you might want to check out the review I posted on Amazon. Ummmm, you might need a larger size. LOL



> This is the first book review I've ever written outside of book reports for school many years ago. So, this review isn't going to be filled with a lot of fluff, terminology or $25 words. This will be a straightforward review written by your average book lover. So here goes.
> 
> After reading "Soul Identity" I had high hopes for "Soul Intent." I am happy to say I was not disappointed one bit. The book was well written, captivating, humorous, thought provoking and emotional. The author does an awesome job of giving you just enough facts and history about WWII to place you there but not bog you down with details that detract from the story. You'll find that you seamlessly travel between the past and the present without confusion. Thoughts of "what happens next?" will keep you turning the pages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think we know what Dennis should leave in his soul collection.  Soul Identity, Soul Intent, and whatever books follow those two.  A worthy legacy for any soul collection.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennis!!

You know I love you and your books too! You have quite a fan club going on here!   I read your book in 2 days (or less) and though it was fabbo!! I cannot wait until the next one comes out? So when's that gonna be? Next week?? LOL I wish!!!! The hardest part about having a series you love is the wait for the next one!

I felt that there were just the right amount of coincidences in the book as well. Any more would have been too much, but what you had was perfect!



Spoiler



Can I just say I did not suspect AT ALL that the twins were the great granddaughters of Archie!! I am curious to know if you knew that when you wrote the first book? or did you not think about the back story as much then?



You really had me guessing right up until the last page click, usually I can figure out what's going to happen, but I really had no clue! And the whole story flowed really well, sometimes when you can't figure out what's going to happen next, it's because the book is pretty disjointed, but this was not the case at all. Everything made sense, you just didn't give any of it away.


Spoiler



Though can I say when they were recovering the bones underwater .... creeeeepy and I would NOT have done it!!



Both of these are also in my top 10 Kindle reads so far!!

Great job!!!!
Rachel


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Speaking of fan clubs..... it would be really cool if we could sport around "Soul Identity" t-shirts with the big ol' eyeball on the front.   I can just imagine what a conversation starter that would be.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> A new hat eh? What kind would you like? You strike me as a Fez sorta guy.  Perhaps an animal print with a sparkly,shiny tassle?
> 
> Before I order it you might want to check out the review I posted on Amazon. Ummmm, you might need a larger size. LOL


evpseeker: your review made me cry, and my wife caught me in front of the keyboard with tears streaming down my face. then she read what you wrote, and she started crying too. a real blubberfest here in the batchelder household, all because of you.

i'm lucky enough to be able to write in a way that can move readers. i'm so glad the book moved you, and moved you enough to post such a wonderful review. thank you!

(now i'm waiting patiently for it to show up on amazon...)

dennis


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

You are very welcome.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Dennis!!
> 
> You know I love you and your books too! You have quite a fan club going on here!   I read your book in 2 days (or less) and though it was fabbo!! I cannot wait until the next one comes out? So when's that gonna be? Next week?? LOL I wish!!!! The hardest part about having a series you love is the wait for the next one!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



i had no clue. in early versions of soul identity, i had madame flora getting it on with berry, but that got cut, because it just wasn't working. after i published soul identity, i spent a lot of time thinking about what made flora and archie the way they were... and i got to thinking about where else she had used the truth serum, and voila: i had the kernel of the story of soul intent 





> You really had me guessing right up until the last page click, usually I can figure out what's going to happen, but I really had no clue! And the whole story flowed really well, sometimes when you can't figure out what's going to happen next, it's because the book is pretty disjointed, but this was not the case at all. Everything made sense, you just didn't give any of it away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



i don't think i'd be able to do it, either. scott, however, had an opportunity to find himself... that was pretty hard for him to pass up





> Both of these are also in my top 10 Kindle reads so far!!
> 
> Great job!!!!
> Rachel


thank you, rachel. thanks for the great review, and for your comments and questions.

dennis


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think we know what Dennis should leave in his soul collection. Soul Identity, Soul Intent, and whatever books follow those two. A worthy legacy for any soul collection.


gertie and evpseeker: you've got me thinking now about what i'd leave.

i think focusing too much on lessons learned wouldn't be that hot: i for one wouldn't like a ton of advice when i opened up my own soul line collection.

but i would like to understand my soul line ancestors. i think you're right: i'd leave my novels, and i'd also leave my stories that i have on www.taleblazing.com - these are my travel tales (and some other people's too). you can learn a lot about somebody by observing how they see and respond to the world.

a few pictures, well-labeled, would be nice, too. a rock collection. some old coins (i love collecting them). a made-up treasure map, just to toss in some hope, and help kick off some adventures. my list of favorite books.

thanks to both of you for getting me to think about this. now it's your turn! what would you leave? what wouldn't you leave?

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> gertie and evpseeker: you've got me thinking now about what i'd leave.
> 
> i think focusing too much on lessons learned wouldn't be that hot: i for one wouldn't like a ton of advice when i opened up my own soul line collection.


I agree with you on that. What worked in one life, might not work in another. That goes back to what I said about the papers left by Goering. If he hoped to create a neo-nazi party through his next soul carrier, he could be very disappointed. Those papers might turn the next person completely against the idea, and the next carrier could very well destroy them.



> but i would like to understand my soul line ancestors. i think you're right: i'd leave my novels, and i'd also leave my stories that i have on www.taleblazing.com - these are my travel tales (and some other people's too). you can learn a lot about somebody by observing how they see and respond to the world.


Yes, that sounds good, too.

I think I'd also like to leave some family stories, which would tell a lot about where I came from. For example, my grandson chose to play the flute. I had never told him that his great-great grandfather was a professional, classical musician, whose instrument of choice was the flute, although he played many others. Sounds a bit like ancestry.com, doesn't it.  You know, you've got me thinking about writing down some of this stuff.



> a few pictures, well-labeled, would be nice, too. a rock collection. some old coins (i love collecting them). a made-up treasure map, just to toss in some hope, and help kick off some adventures. my list of favorite books.


I really like the things Ned Callaghan left. Very simple, but they said a lot about himself. That's what I think a soul collection should be all about.

Now, I have to bring up something that just occurred to me. Your soul line may end up in an Eskimo or a Bedouin sheep herder or somebody totally unconnected to your current life. A lot of these people are leaving their financial legacy to their future selves, not to their descendants. Pretty selfish, don't you think?


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Lawdy, this has been the million dollar question for me ever since I read "Soul Identity."   When I start thinking about it I tend to get sidetracked because my mind starts to ask other questions. Then I get wrapped up for hours talking to my husband about it and that leads to a lot of deep thinking.

I would probably leave some sort of biography for sure. I've led an interesting life so far.


I like your idea of leaving pics so I would do that as well.

I would probably leave some of my favorite pieces of jewelry. As much as I love jewelry I have no doubt I'd love it just as much in another body.  

I would also leave newspaper clippings of events that happened in this lifetime that had an impact on me. I'd write up little stories to go with each clipping explaining why it effected me.


That's about all I have been able to come up with.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

my printed books have finally arrived, and i'm sending them out to readers and reviewers today 

in the first two weeks on kindle, i sold 550 ebook versions of "soul intent". plus, i received some incredible, thoughtful reviews. thanks, kindleboards, for your support!

dennis


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> my printed books have finally arrived, and i'm sending them out to readers and reviewers today
> 
> in the first two weeks on kindle, i sold 550 ebook versions of "soul intent". plus, i received some incredible, thoughtful reviews. thanks, kindleboards, for your support!
> 
> dennis


Impressive and well-deserved.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got it, dennis. (I thought I had it, but guess what thought did. He only though he did).  

Ed P


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

denbatch said:


> my printed books have finally arrived, and i'm sending them out to readers and reviewers today
> 
> in the first two weeks on kindle, i sold 550 ebook versions of "soul intent". plus, i received some incredible, thoughtful reviews. thanks, kindleboards, for your support!
> 
> dennis


Wooo hoooo!! 550 you say? Rock on! That's awesome.  And as Gertie says, well deserved.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I finished _Soul Identity_ a couple of days ago, and I'm halfway through _Soul Intent_ now. Both are highly recommended!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have succumbed to the KindleBoards pressure and finally ordered/downloaded Soul Intent. Am moving it up in my TBR list. Thanks Dennis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I have succumbed to the KindleBoards pressure and finally ordered/downloaded Soul Intent. Am moving it up in my TBR list. Thanks Dennis.


You won't be sorry. I had time while traveling and ripped right through it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I just finished _Soul Intent_. I enjoyed it even more than _Soul Identity_. But I really hated it when


Spoiler



Flora died


.

Two thumbs up for both novels!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I have both of your books but haven't started them yet. That is why I am running from this thread. Perhaps when a thread goes toward the spoiler side someone (Mod?) could alter the heading so others would know to enter at their own risk?

Just askin . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sem said:


> Well, I have both of your books but haven't started them yet. That is why I am running from this thread. Perhaps when a thread goes toward the spoiler side someone (Mod?) could alter the heading so others would know to enter at their own risk?
> 
> Just askin . . .


Dennis can do that himself. Dennis, just go to your first post and click modify. You can change it there if you want.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Batchelder, 

Just found this thread, and based on your description of the new book, I went right over and purchased both. I've only had my Kindle for about 10 days, and I have about 40 books waiting to read... but I'll post back with my impressions eventually!

P.S. I had seen your books several times while browsing Amazon, but hadn't yet purchased... being a KB member put you over the top!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Well, I just finished _Soul Intent_. I enjoyed it even more than _Soul Identity_. But I really hated it when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, that was unexpected, but


> she accomplished her goal in the end.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Well, I just finished _Soul Intent_. I enjoyed it even more than _Soul Identity_. But I really hated it when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, that was quite unexpected


Spoiler



but she died accomplishing her lifelong goal.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yes, that was quite unexpected
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


jimc1946 and gertie: i hear you. i've gotten some mixed reactions to


Spoiler



floria dying


. i've gotta tell you, though:


Spoiler



getting her to agree was much harder than i thought. i had it in my mind from the beginning that she'd pay the ultimate price to achieve her goal, but she lived about 100 pages longer than i had intended - tough old bird kept finding a way to survive.



911jason: happy reading - 10 days with a kindle: so much to read, and so little time. it only gets worse: i have over a hundred left in my TBR, and somehow they pile up faster than i can consume them. it's just a bit too easy to one-click.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> jimc1946 and gertie: i hear you. i've gotten some mixed reactions to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I know all about getting a character to agree to something you have planned. Sometimes you can't do it at all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

it is tough when characters don't do what you want. but that's part of the fun: creating somebody cool enough that it's ok to turn them loose.

if anybody has ideas for the sequel, or wants any questions answered in the next book, i'd love to hear them! i'm working through the outline now. i'm currently thinking that i'll name it "soul integrity", and i'll focus on present-day issues.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> it is tough when characters don't do what you want. but that's part of the fun: creating somebody cool enough that it's ok to turn them loose.
> 
> if anybody has ideas for the sequel, or wants any questions answered in the next book, i'd love to hear them! i'm working through the outline now. i'm currently thinking that i'll name it "soul integrity", and i'll focus on present-day issues.


Of course, I hope the twins will have a big part. I would also like to see Scott's parents more involved. They are well-developed characters and I like them.

I think Lester, the reporter, might be a good focus. He ran off to see if he had a soul line, and then nothing happened with him after that. If you are going to focus on present-day issues, a scandal-mongering reporter's ethics might be the way to go. We all know how the media loves to hype everything. Hearst started the Spanish-American War, and I don't think much has changed since then.

Just thinkin' out loud ...


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm off to Germany and I'll be reading Soul Intent!!  I'll probably start it at the airport tomorrow.  can't wait...,
jp


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Tomorrow I'm off to Germany and I'll be reading Soul Intent!! I'll probably start it at the airport tomorrow. can't wait...,
> jp


i'm in awe at your self-control, jp. have a great trip, and i'm crossing my fingers and hoping the book was worth the wait.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, so I'll start reading it tonight and finish it on the plane tomorrow. I have to start, I finished my last book.  
jp


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Ok, so I'll start reading it tonight and finish it on the plane tomorrow. I have to start, I finished my last book.


Remember to charge up your Kindle tonight!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's all charged up, I have the cable and a voltage converter, I'm all set....
jp


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I really like the name "Soul Integrity." The name alone opens up so many possibilities.

I'd like to see a new character who is a sassy and quirky come onto the scene. Of course it HAS to be a female.   It would be great if she had a morbid sense of humor too. You know, the kind that always cracks a joke or laughs when she shouldn't. It would be a lot of fun if she could poke Archie too. It makes me chuckle thinking of how twitterpated he would be when dealing with someone like that.  

BTW, I'm happy to see others here buying the books. I can't wait to hear what ya'll think of them.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> I really like the name "Soul Integrity." The name alone opens up so many possibilities.
> 
> I'd like to see a new character who is a sassy and quirky come onto the scene. Of course it HAS to be a female.  It would be great if she had a morbid sense of humor too. You know, the kind that always cracks a joke or laughs when she shouldn't. It would be a lot of fun if she could poke Archie too. It makes me chuckle thinking of how twitterpated he would be when dealing with someone like that.
> 
> BTW, I'm happy to see others here buying the books. I can't wait to hear what ya'll think of them.


i also can't wait... has anybody else finished "soul intent"? any comments? suggestions for where the next book should go? the sales seem to be chugging along; somebody must be reading it ;-)


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Yet another book that needs a 'bump' on my Kindle.  

So many books, so little time....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

denbatch said:


> The sales seem to be chugging along; somebody must be reading it ;-)


Of course we are. "Soul Identity" and "Soul Intent" are marvelous reads.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy surprise in my mailbox this morning.  My very own signed copy of Soul Intent.  Good thing, too.  I had to take my mother to the doctor and two banks and forgot to bring Little Gertie with me.  At least I had a good read with me, although it was a little weird to have to turn pages.  

Thanks, Dennis, it will go on my shelf that holds autographed books.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Happy surprise in my mailbox this morning. My very own signed copy of Soul Intent. Good thing, too. I had to take my mother to the doctor and two banks and forgot to bring Little Gertie with me. At least I had a good read with me, although it was a little weird to have to turn pages.
> 
> Thanks, Dennis, it will go on my shelf that holds autographed books.


gertie:

you are most welcome. as is anybody else who wants a signed copy of "soul intent": all it takes is one thoughtful review (it doesn't have to be favorable), followed up with an email to me at [email protected] (hint, hint).

dennis


----------



## D.A.Cameron (Sep 16, 2009)

Dennis -- good to see you're still writing (I was a commenter on your blog from way, way back).


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just finished Soul Intent and loved it.   .  The further character development was great and so was the story line. It was an exciting adventure and the last third of the book had me at the edge of my seat.  I'm hoping for a third in the series..... Great job Dennis. 
jp


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Just finished Soul Intent and loved it.  . The further character development was great and so was the story line. It was an exciting adventure and the last third of the book had me at the edge of my seat. I'm hoping for a third in the series..... Great job Dennis.
> jp


thanks, jp. i'm glad you enjoyed it. any special benefits from reading it in germany?

there *will* be a third in the series 

dennis


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

It set the mood since I was in Germany. I only stayed in the Munich area but I did tour


Spoiler



Dachau


. I'm glad I waited until I was on my way to Germany.  
jp


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

i just ran my sales numbers for september to date, and it seems that 1 in 5 of those who buy "soul identity" are also buying "soul intent". not that bad... considering "soul identity" is only a penny, and "soul intent" is 99 cents.

but c'mon - 2 great books for a buck - i should have 100% pull-through 

(or should i lower the price of "soul intent" to a penny?)

my goal: 100,000 ebook downloads of #1 "soul identity" by the time #3 "soul integrity" is released.  current score: 15,000.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Not that I know anything about this, but with 15,000 sales (which is awesome, to say the least), I think you may be near the "tipping point," where sales would really zoom upward. I think it's likely that many of those who bought Soul Identity may have downloaded it now for $0.01, thinking that the price would jump up if they didn't get it now. Eventually, those people will read the book, post reviews, blog about it, word-of-mouth, etc, which should bring in more sales. Then, in my opinion, most readers of Soul Identity will download Soul Intent because they'll be hooked.

I have no feel for whether 100,000 sales is a reasonable goal, but I don't think it's out of reach. My guess is that your sales have probably already surpassed 99% of all Kindle books, which would be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

dennis:

I bought Soul Identty in paper i the days when you were selling them in that format.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> dennis:
> 
> I bought Soul Identty in paper i the days when you were selling them in that format.
> 
> Ed Patterson


thank you, ed  i still sell paperbacks, just not nearly as many as ebook versions.

jim: i noticed i goofed on my post: i've sold 15,000 copies of identity. i'm still climbing with intent: over 800, and it's running around 20% of the identity sales.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

denbatch said:


> i just ran my sales numbers for september to date, and it seems that 1 in 5 of those who buy "soul identity" are also buying "soul intent". not that bad... considering "soul identity" is only a penny, and "soul intent" is 99 cents.
> 
> but c'mon - 2 great books for a buck - i should have 100% pull-through
> 
> ...


In general, consumers are very strange creatures and I've noticed ppl that own Kindles seem to be a bit more strange than your average consumer. LOL I'd say give ppl time to work their way into reading "Soul Identity" then watch them come back for more.  I'd hate to see you lower the price of "Soul Intent." Both books are worth much more than what you are currently selling them for IMHO.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

evpseeker said:


> Both books are worth much more than what you are currently selling them for IMHO.


I agree!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ditto.  I'm sure the readers that read Soul Identity for .01, and liked it, would be more than happy to spend .99 for Soul Intent.  Don't give it away.....
jp


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was one that bought Identity for .01 and liked it.
Bought Intent for. 99 and LOVED it!

Well written, well done.  
Thank you for a wonderful read!  Keep 'em coming!

Theresa


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Intent Accomplished!!!

Dennis Batchelder's SOUL INTENT, the sequel to SOUL IDENTITY, is an entertaining read, and I do recommend it. This comes as no surprise, as I breezed through SOUL IDENTITY very quickly. As many others have said, Mr. Batchelder is a gifted story teller. 

The difference between the two books for me is that SOUL IDENTITY grabbed me right away, whereas it took a little getting used to the back and forth between a 1946 flashback, or a reference to SOUL IDENTITY and the present day story in the beginning of SOUL INTENT. Don't let that stop you. Very quickly, I found myself picking the book up during the day to read just one more chapter, especially as I neared the exciting conclusion. 


Well done, Mr. Batchelder - looking forward to the next book! 

J.R. Reardon 
author, CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

jrreardon said:


> Intent Accomplished!!!
> 
> Dennis Batchelder's SOUL INTENT, the sequel to SOUL IDENTITY, is an entertaining read, and I do recommend it. This comes as no surprise, as I breezed through SOUL IDENTITY very quickly. As many others have said, Mr. Batchelder is a gifted story teller.
> 
> ...


jeannine: thank you so much for the thoughtful review. i really appreciate it, and i'm very happy that you enjoyed Soul Intent.

readers: what do you think about the idea of telling "soul integrity" from val's point of view? i was thinking that i'd like to explore her character a bit more, and i'd also like to see what scott looks like through her eyes. any opinions on this, one way or the other?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> readers: what do you think about the idea of telling "soul integrity" from val's point of view? i was thinking that i'd like to explore her character a bit more, and i'd also like to see what scott looks like through her eyes. any opinions on this, one way or the other?


It would be interesting to give more depth to Val. I've thought of her as one-dimensional, especially against the other flamboyant characters. On the other hand, Scott is the "voice" of the stories, and I don't think he should be replaced with Val.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> On the other hand, Scott is the "voice" of the stories, and I don't think he should be replaced with Val.


I agree with Gertie. I have seen at least one example where changing the point-of-view character worked (Orson Scott Card's "Ender's Game" series), but I think Scott is really the voice of "Soul." IMHO.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I agree with Gertie. I have seen at least one example where changing the point-of-view character worked (Orson Scott Card's "Ender's Game" series), but I think Scott is really the voice of "Soul." IMHO.


thanks for the feedback, gertie and jim. back to the drawing/outlining board...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This book featured on my blog today!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> This book featured on my blog today!


Your review was spot-on. Dennis' "Soul" books were two of the first books I bought for my Kindle, and I was amazed and delighted that Indie authors are publishing stories that good. I'm definitely a Soul fan now!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> This book featured on my blog today!


RedAdept: what a great review! thank you!

i can stop biting my nails now...


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Just read the first one and am now onto the second one. I really like the first one and look forward to another adventure with Scott and Val. My only complaint so far is I can't keep the two titles straight as they are so close in words!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> Just read the first one and am now onto the second one. I really like the first one and look forward to another adventure with Scott and Val. My only complaint so far is I can't keep the two titles straight as they are so close in words!


thank you, brenda! please come back when you're finished and write what you thought about "soul intent".


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> Just read the first one and am now onto the second one. I really like the first one and look forward to another adventure with Scott and Val. My only complaint so far is I can't keep the two titles straight as they are so close in words!


If it helps: Soul Identity comes first alphabetically & is the first book.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe Dennis could have a contest for people to suggest titles for other books in the series. Winner gets a signed book and a free iris scan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Maybe Dennis could have a contest for people to suggest titles for other books in the series. Winner gets a signed book and a free iris scan.


I meant to recommend the books to my neurologist when I saw her yesterday, since she did diagnostic eye scans on me. Too bad medical matters intervened.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Soul Suspicion
Soul Reason


There, two sequel titles. I did my part. Dennis, get to writing!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Soul Suspicion
> Soul Reason


Soul Support (thinking back to my first marriage)
Soul Endeavor
Soul Spirit

Maybe move the story to South Korea and call it "Seoul Soul."

It should be pretty obvious by now why I don't write fiction.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Soul Food. 
jp


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Shoe Soul
Soul Act
My Soul to Keep


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can see Dennis getting ready to yell at us.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Soul Food.
> jp


That's a whole different genre!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Soul Inscription
Soul Infirmary
Soul Intrusion
Soul Insistence
Soul Illusion
Soul Illustration
Soul Imagined
Soul Imagery
Soul Invitation
Soul Intricacies
Soul Industrious

Just trying to keep with the I words 

I think my fave is Soul Intrusion ... it's evoking.

Rachel


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Soul Indie (Where a self published author finds out that he shares a soul with Shakespeare)
Soul Indigo (because I like the color)
Soul Island (The Soul Identity company can relocate to an island, hire Tattoo, and fly people out for soul readings)
Soul Igloo (They open an office in the North Pole)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Now I know we're going to get yelled at.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING!!!

  just trying to play my part

actually, i love many of these names. scott and val can rest assured, knowing that they'll be gainfully employed over the next coupla decades as we work through them all.

i really like the ones that play on the "sole/soul" theme, like identity and intent do. but it's going to be tough to keep that pattern going. red's "soul suspicion" (or "soul suspect") could work, so could "soul supplier" and "soul source". i also like rachel's "soul intrusion" -- it sure is evocative.

i'm leaning toward "soul integrity". it breakes the sole/soul model, and it's also not alphabetical. but i think i need to write the book and get a feel for how the theme's gonna land before i worry too much about it. right now i'm still struggling through a 4 page outline, and i'm not even close to being happy with it.

dennis

btw: i sold 411 kindle copies of "soul intent" this month... yippee! that puts its total sales just a hair over 1,000. i'm feeling pretty good about its launch, and super-thankful for all of you wonderful readers and reviewers out there who've helped get it there so fast.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats Dennis! Don't forget about us KB'ers when you make the big time...


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Dennis.................. YOU HAVE A HIT !!  Caps i know, but it is true. I really enjoyed both books and the idea / story
behind them was unique.  I have recommended both books to my friends & family...........and so for the folks maybe reading this here on the kindle board: don't delay - grab these ASAP.....

            All the best & I will be waiting for more 

                                                       Brian


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

hey kindleboards browsers:

i'm going to be on stacy cochran's "book chatter" program tonight at 9pm eastern: you can follow along by going to this url: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

dennis


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, I have it "Soul Survivor"!! Soul/Sole. 
jp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*Happy Birthday Dennis Batchelder!!*_​
Ed Patterson


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> _*Happy Birthday Dennis Batchelder!!*_​
> Ed Patterson


thanks, ed! so far it's been great


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Enjoy Mount Ranier.

Ed Patterson


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

the mountain was great. coming back and finding that i sold 30 copies of "soul intent" and got two new reviews was a great birthday present too!

i am indebted to my readers. which is an interesting feeling: it means the next book will take me that much longer, as i will hold it and polish it and get it just right until i'm sure it's the absolute best i can make it (you're all so worth it  )


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

hello kindleboards:

Last night I learned that "Soul Intent" was an Award-Winning Finalist in the Fiction: Thriller/Adventure category of the National Best Books 2009 Awards, sponsored by USA Book News.  Yippee!

(I just wanted to share the good news and say thanks again to all of you who've read Soul Intent: over 1,200 kindle copies sold already!)

dennis


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That is great news Dennis.

Ed Patterson

PS: My vote is for "Fillet of Sole."


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great news, but of course it doesn't surprise me.  
jp


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

denbatch said:


> Last night I learned that "Soul Intent" was an Award-Winning Finalist in the Fiction: Thriller/Adventure category of the National Best Books 2009 Awards, sponsored by USA Book News.


A well deserved honor. And a nice review in The Book Journal too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> hello kindleboards:
> 
> Last night I learned that "Soul Intent" was an Award-Winning Finalist in the Fiction: Thriller/Adventure category of the National Best Books 2009 Awards, sponsored by USA Book News. Yippee!
> 
> ...


Well deserved, Dennis. It's so nice to see so many of our KB authors doing so well.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just wanted to jump in here and say thanks to kindleboards I have read so many books I never would have heard of otherwise!  I thoroughly enjoyed both Soul Identity and Soul Intent, they really grabbed me from the git-go.  

If anyone is on the fence about these - really, it's a no-brainer, especially for the price, these two books were better written and more enjoyable than several $6 books I recently have tried to sludge my way through.

I would be interested in another one in the series too!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

stacydan said:


> If anyone is on the fence about these - really, it's a no-brainer, especially for the price, these two books were better written and more enjoyable than several $6 books I recently have tried to sludge my way through.


Ha ha, I could say the same about some $10 books. One day, Dennis' books will sell for $10, and we can all say we knew him when...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Ha ha, I could say the same about some $10 books. One day, Dennis' books will sell for $10, and we can all say we knew him when...


Nope, one day his publisher will put them up for $12 to $15 and he will get all of those nasty $9.99 Boycott Tags. Yet, many will buy them anyway. 

*That * will be a day to be proud of!!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennis--

Please put your next book at at the very least $2.99!! I would buy your book 3 times if Amazon let me, I want to help support you and would be more than willing to pay more, I think you have earned the right to charge more than 99 cents!!   Thanks for the great reads!!!!

Rachel


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Dennis--
> Please put your next book at at the very least $2.99!! I would buy your book 3 times if Amazon let me, I want to help support you and would be more than willing to pay more, I think you have earned the right to charge more than 99 cents!!  Thanks for the great reads!!!!


I agree!


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Dennis--
> 
> Please put your next book at at the very least $2.99!! I would buy your book 3 times if Amazon let me, I want to help support you and would be more than willing to pay more, I think you have earned the right to charge more than 99 cents!!  Thanks for the great reads!!!!
> 
> Rachel


It's nice that you guys are willing to pay more, but I'm happy that amazon's kindle and other ebook markets make it possible for me to offer my books for less. Especially in this financial climate.

Offering for less is something we indie authors struggle to do with our printed books. But in ebook-land, we can compete almost on equal footing with the big boys 

I continue to be happily surprised by the number of readers my books have attracted. Over 16,000 purchases of the penny-version of "Soul Identity", and already over 1,200 sales of the 99 cent "Soul Intent". I'd like to list that at a penny as well, but Amazon asked me to please keep it higher.

Still, 2 great tales for a buck ain't bad... happy reading!

Dennis


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dennis,
I finished Soul Identity a little while back.
And now I am almost finished with Soul Intent.
(And you need to know that if I don't enjoy a book, I CAN stop reading it).
You have a terrific writing style and your special concept makes for interesting reading.

Am enjoying your work very much and will look forward to future volumes.

Just sayin......


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Dennis,
> I finished Soul Identity a little while back.
> And now I am almost finished with Soul Intent.
> (And you need to know that if I don't enjoy a book, I CAN stop reading it).
> ...


geoff:

i just got back from a trip to india/israel, and i was so happy to see your post. i'm glad you enjoyed both soul identity and soul intent. thanks for dropping by!

dennis


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome back, dennis. You were missed.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I am not sure.......but I might have enjoyed Soul Intent more than Soul Identity.
It was a very good read, Dennis.

Thank you for writing these and (ingrate that I am) when will we have more from you?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Push him, becauase he didn't write anything in India and we need to get out our whips.  

Ed Patterson


----------

